# Soft Bricked Verizon HTC One



## jazzbassist1 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi guys,

So tonight I was trying to flash a new ROM to my recently S-off/unlocked Verizon HTC One and it borked on me. I can't boot into Android any more and I don't have a nandroid on the internal storage, so I'm looking around trying to figure out how to restore my phone to functioning. I can still boot into recovery (I have TWRP installed) and the bootloader.

I'm currently downloading a system.img which I think is intended to flash over USB from my macbook. Is this what I should do or is that going to mess things up even worse?

Any help is really appreciated!


----------



## RLM703 (Jun 15, 2011)

.


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Ur only shot is to flash in ruu mode search xda

Sent from my HTC One VZW using Tapatalk 4


----------

